# apendejarse



## ryba

Según el Diccionario de uso del español de América y España:





> *apendejarse*
> verbo pronominal
> malsonante
> Méx
> Aturdirse [una persona] y actuar por ello de forma poco lúcida:
> _era una buena oportunidad laboral, pero me apendejé y me quedé sin el trabajo._


Este es un mexicanismo que viene del significado que se da a la palabra _pendejo_ en México. Mi pregunta es *¿cómo transmiten la misma idea en sus dialectos?

*Mil gracias de antemano. 
Saludos


----------



## bb008

Hola:

Ryba, nosotros decimos, me apendejie, estoy apendejiao, aguevoniao, que guevón soy, caído de la mata, ido, estoy en la estrastosfera...

Qué pendejo soy, me quede sin el trabajo...
Aaay que aguevoniao, me quedé sin el trabajo...


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Pendejo en México es muy usado, pero no es algo que le dirías, por ejemplo, a tu abuela (o al menos yo no lo haría). Otra por el estilo: la cagué (me equivoqué). 

Otras palabras para expresar lo mismo: me ataranté, me atonté.

En México pendejo es lo mismo que en Estados Unidos _asshole._


----------



## ryba

Hola, BB

¿Escribiste _me apendej*i*e_, _apendej*i*ao_ con la i porque las pronuncian así??


----------



## krolaina

Me acojoné...

(He llegado antes que Antpax).


----------



## Antpax

krolaina said:


> Me acojoné...
> 
> (He llegado antes que Antpax).


 
Claro, aprovechando que no estaba, así no vale. 

Yo diría "me agilipollé" o bien también se podría decir "me atoré", en el sentido de que no supiste como actuar.

Para el final os dejo una de mi barrio bastante malsonante "me apollardé" ("esta _apollardao_" es como estar atontado, medio bobo).

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## bb008

ryba said:


> Hola, BB
> 
> ¿Escribiste _me apendej*i*e_, _apendej*i*ao_ con la i porque las pronuncian así??


 
Si, muchas personas lo dicen así.


----------



## the boss

Pendejo ha comenzado a ser muy usado en México. Hasta ya tienen su clasificación!!!


----------



## Samurai Guarani

Bueno..., no sé de dónde habrá surgido la palabra PENDEJO..., deberíamos abrir otra trenza para discutirlo, y sobre todo para ver si alguien puede arrojarnos más luz sobre ese misterio...

Ahora, "APENDEJARSE" nunca escuché. Sé que PENDEJO/PENDEJA significa algo diferente en México que en mi país.

En Paraguay, PENDEJO es el joven de corta edad, al igual que en otros países, pero para PENDEJA, la cosa cambia. Cuando nos referimos a nuestras novias entre amigos, en vez de decir "mi novia", decimos  "mi pendeja", o "tu pendeja", etc., sin que ello represente una ofensa ni mucho menos. Un amigo chilango (mexicano del D.F.) me decía que si él llegara a llamar de "pendeja" a su vieja (su novia, nosotros llamamos "vieja" a nuestras mamás), le echa de la casa y le enzoqueta un puñetazo en la cara.

Jejejeje, tamaña diferencia no?

Saludos


----------



## the boss

Pues si, indudablemente que pendejo en México es completamente diferente al concepto que tienen en Paraguay.

Creo que también influye cómo lo digas. Si estás enojado y "pendejeas" a alguien, seguramente que te estarás refiriendo a agluien torpe, idiota, estupido, impertinente,etc.

Si no estás tan enojado, no significa algo tan malo.

Inlcluso, hay bromas al respecto de pendejos. Como dije anteriormente, ya hay hasta clasificaciones. Y hay un partido político para ellos: el PUP. Partido para la Unificación de los Pendejos (en broma, pero se ha difundido ampliamente)


----------



## ToñoTorreón

*pendejo,ja *


m. y f. desp. Pendón,persona de vida disoluta.
Persona cobarde y pusilánime:
el pendejo huyó corriendo.
Persona boba.
Persona joven o que,por su inmadurez,parece serlo.
m. Pelo que nace en el pubis y en las ingles.
Me imagino que empezó por la 5; como los pendejos hacen su aparición en la adolescencia, un joven pasa a ser un pendejo. Como por su inexperiencia cometen pendejadas, cualquiera que las cometa se convierte en un pendejo.

No sé, es mi teoría.


----------



## bb008

En los años ochenta Arturo Uslar Pietri (Lanzas Coloradas), redefinión, el concepto de *PENDEJO* en Venezuela.

Vamos a estar claro, para esa época su significado eran *"los pelos del culo"*, así literal, la corrupción galopante la política sucia que presentaba nuestro país en ese momento (que continúa por cierto), nos ponía a todos los venezolanos en una posición de bobos, de allí que el dijo que todos eramos unos PENDEJOS, para definir la astucia de los políticos y lo *pusilánimes y bobos* como venezolanos teniamos ante tanto abuso.

Sin embargo hoy por hoy seguimos siendo *pendejos* porque el abusó y corrupción continúa (con este loco, *HACIENDO TAMAÑAS PENDEJADAS*), pero nada como que seguiremos siendo *UNOS* *PENDEJOS...*


----------



## .DrAgO.

Pues sí, de hecho en el diccionario que se compra para las escuelas dice claramente que es un vello púbico...
Sobre cómo se usa... creo que ya todos dieron significados bastante acertados


----------



## Betildus

ToñoTorreón said:


> *pendejo,ja *
> *5*.m. Pelo que nace en el pubis y en las ingles.
> 
> Me imagino que empezó por la 5; como los pendejos hacen su aparición en la adolescencia, un joven pasa a ser un pendejo. Como por su inexperiencia cometen pendejadas, cualquiera que las cometa se convierte en un pendejo.
> 
> No sé, es mi teoría.


Comparto plenamente tu teoría Toño, también acá suelen cometer "pendejadas", que en otros países se les llama distinto. Encontré esto en el Larousse:
*PENDEJEAR* v. intr. [1]. Colomb. Fam. Hacer o decir necedades o tonterías.


----------



## ryba

Muchas gracias por sus respuestas.

Veo que nos dividieron el tema sacando la parte de _cagarla: _*¡La cagué!* 


Samurai Guarani said:


> En Paraguay, PENDEJO es el joven de corta edad, al igual que en otros países, pero para PENDEJA, la cosa cambia. Cuando nos referimos a nuestras novias entre amigos, en vez de decir "mi novia", decimos  "mi pendeja", o "tu pendeja", etc., sin que ello represente una ofensa ni mucho menos. Un amigo chilango (mexicano del D.F.) me decía que si él llegara a llamar de "pendeja" a su vieja (su novia, nosotros llamamos "vieja" a nuestras mamás), le echa de la casa y le enzoqueta un puñetazo en la cara.
> 
> Jejejeje, tamaña diferencia no?
> 
> Saludos


Todo eso que decís al respecto del uso de _pendejo_ y _pendeja_ vale también para la Argentina. Es interesante el uso que se da en el Perú:





soblue said:


> No se si estara fuera de lugar, pero como anecdota quisiera mencionar que en Mexico "Pendejo" es alguien tonto, hacer una pendejada es hacer algo tonto, en mi pais, Perú, es todo lo contrario. "Pendejo" se le dice a las personas muy vivacez, alertas y pícaras.





Betildus said:


> Comparto plenamente tu teoría Toño, también acá suelen cometer "pendejadas", que en otros países se les llama distinto. Encontré esto en el Larousse:
> *PENDEJEAR* v. intr. [1]. Colomb. Fam. Hacer o decir necedades o tonterías.


¿En Chile usan la palabra _pendejada_? Interesante. Los que hacen diccionarios deberían echarle un vistazo a los WRF para ponerse al día.

Bueno, como el creador/abridor de este hilo me veo obligado a recordarles (qué hipocresía por parte de mí, jajaja) que el tema es cómo se dice lo de *apendejarse* en los dialectos en los que _aprendejarse_ no se usa.
A ver, se les ocurre alguna locución preciosa más?


----------



## SpiceMan

ryba said:


> Todo eso que decís al respecto del uso de _pendejo_ y _pendeja_ vale también para la Argentina.


Yo jamás escuché/leí usar pendeja para decir novia en Argentina. Pendeja tiene el mismo sentido que pendejo en Argentina: infantil, niño, o joven si lo dice un viejo. En realidad cualquiera que sea menor que uno es un "pendejo/a".

Y si uno le dice a su novia que es una pendeja en Argentina, le esta diciendo inmadura... no creo que se lo tome muy bien que digamos... 

Excepto en expresiones como "estás hecha una pendeja" que sería "estás juvenil", lo cual es perfectamente un cumplido. Sobre todo para las que ya empiezan a preocuparse por la edad.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

SpiceMan said:


> Yo jamás escuché/leí usar pendeja para decir novia en Argentina. Pendeja tiene el mismo sentido que pendejo en Argentina: infantil, niño, o joven si lo dice un viejo. En realidad cualquiera que sea menor que uno es un "pendejo/a".
> 
> Y si uno le dice a su novia que es una pendeja en Argentina, le esta diciendo inmadura... no creo que se lo tome muy bien que digamos...
> 
> Excepto en expresiones como "estás hecha una pendeja" que sería "estás juvenil", lo cual es perfectamente un cumplido. Sobre todo para las que ya empiezan a preocuparse por la edad.


 
Si acá le dices a tu novia que está hecha una pendeja te quedas sin novia (y sin dientes) en ese momento.

Ahora bien, si pendeja es niña, no me suena disparatado que le llames así a tu novia, ¿o sí?

- Voy con mi niña al cine.
- Voy con mi pendeja al cine. 
- Voy con mi novia al cine.

Sobre todo si eres un viejo bandera (pelo blanco, nariz roja y rabo verde) de 50 que sale con una pollita de 18.


----------



## SpiceMan

Es que no es niño/a... es menor a uno. Es difícil de explicar.

Un hermano mayor le dice pendejo a su hno. menor... Como remarcando "soy mayor que vos". El que lo dice se coloca, internamente, por encima de la persona referida. Sea en edad, madurez, o lo que sea.

No creo que uno hable así en general para referirse a su propia novia. Excepto para decir explicitamente que es inmadura/infantil. O el cumplido que dije antes.


----------



## Samurai Guarani

Claro..., yo tampoco jamás escuché que en la Argentina se refirieran a la novia con el término "pendeja", salvo quizás algunas ciudades fronterizas argentinas con Paraguay, donde esta asepción está ampliamente difundida.

"Pendeja" es una forma coloquial muy "de ronda" para referirse a la novia. Uno no le dice a su novia: "vos sos mi pendeja", sino "vos sos mi novia". Ahora, un amigo puede comentarle a otro: "ví a tu pendeja en el mercado", y el otro jamás puede ofenderse por ello; al contrario, él mismo responder: "si, mi pendeja vive a la vuelta del mercado".

Si alguien dijera en Paraguay: "Mi pendeja me dejó en bolas", nadie dudaría que quiere expresar que "su novia le dejó plantado", ora porque no acudió a la cita prevista, ora porque lo dejó por otro...

Saludos


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Samurai Guarani said:


> Si alguien dijera en Paraguay: "Mi pendeja me dejó en bolas", nadie dudaría que quiere expresar que "su novia le dejó plantado", ora porque no acudió a la cita prevista, ora porque lo dejó por otro...
> 
> Saludos


 
Si acá dices eso, los que te oyeran pensarían que te dejó encuerado (sin ropa).


----------



## ryba

SpiceMan said:


> Yo jamás escuché/leí usar pendeja para decir novia en Argentina. Pendeja tiene el mismo sentido que pendejo en Argentina.


Qué raro, un (cyber)conocido mío que es de capital lo dijo, creo que más de una vez, para referirse así a su "minina". Se lo voy a preguntar, tal vez lo decía sin pensar en el significado de "novia".


Betildus said:


> Comparto plenamente tu teoría Toño, también acá suelen cometer "pendejadas", que en otros países se les llama distinto.


Pero... ¿en Chile _pendejada_, dicho o hecho propio de un pendejo, lo es en el sentido de tontería y no acción o error propios de los jóvenes (no me van a decir que no hay diferencia alguna, jajaja)? ¿Cómo es posible si (los del diccionario) dicen que en el Cono Sur (*) _pendejo_ es persona que está en el período de la niñez?


> *pendejada*
> nombre femenino
> 
> *1.*
> coloquial
> Acción ruin propia de un pendejo.
> 
> *2.*
> coloquial
> Méx
> Dicho o hecho tonto o torpe:
> una persona hace una pendejada a otra.
> 
> *pendejear*
> verbo intransitivo
> Colomb, Méx
> Hacer o decir necedades o tonterías:
> _se la pasa pendejeando y no estudiando._
> 
> *pendejo, -ja*
> nombre masculino
> 
> *1.* Pelo que nace en el pubis y en las ingles.
> 
> *2.* nombre masculino y femenino
> coloquial
> Persona sinvergüenza o despreciable.
> 
> *3.* adjetivo/nombre masculino y femenino
> coloquial
> *CSur, Bol
> [persona] Que está en el período de la niñez:
> _esta piba es muy pendeja para trabajar._
> 
> *4.* coloquial
> Ecuad, Hond, Méx, Nicar
> [persona] Que tiene un desarrollo mental inferior al que se considera normal.
> 
> *5.* nombre masculino y femenino
> coloquial
> Esp
> Pendón (persona):
> _salieron a hacer un rato el pendejo._
> 
> *6.* adjetivo/nombre masculino y femenino
> coloquial
> Méx
> [persona] Que es tonto o torpe.
> 
> *7. *coloquial
> Méx
> *a lo pendejo*
> A lo tonto, sin previsión:
> _si lo haces a lo pendejo te saldrá mal.
> 
> _*8.* coloquial
> Méx
> *hacerse pendejo*
> Actuar de modo disimulado con la intención de no quedar implicado en algo que no resulta agradable:
> _sé que fuiste tú, no te hagas pendejo._
> 
> _Diccionario de uso del español de América y España_


Qué significa _pendejo_ en Chile?


----------



## Argónida

ryba said:


> Según el Diccionario de uso del español de América y España:Este es un mexicanismo que viene del significado que se da a la palabra _pendejo_ en México. Mi pregunta es *¿cómo transmiten la misma idea en sus dialectos?*
> 
> Mil gracias de antemano.
> Saludos


 
Una que me encanta: *Estoy empanao.*


----------



## ryba

ryba said:


> Yo jamás escuché/leí usar pendeja para decir novia en Argentina. Pendeja tiene el mismo sentido que pendejo en Argentina.
> 
> 
> 
> Qué raro, un (cyber, cyber)conocido mío que es de capital lo dijo, creo que más de una vez, para referirse así a su "minina". Se lo voy a preguntar, tal vez lo decía sin pensar en el significado de "novia".
Click to expand...


Hola de nuevo:

Se lo pregunté a otro amigo, que vive en la provincia de Bs As, y me respondió esto:



> sí
> pero se le dice de forma  cariñosa, no insultando
> y porque es de menor  edad


----------



## iaf

Te agrego una:
"apendejarse" en el sentido de "hacerse más joven de lo que se es" (y que queda bastante ridículo y tilingo). Típico de los "pendeviejos"... 

Un saludito!


----------



## Kangy

^ Sí, pero igual estaba preguntando sobre frases con el mismo significado.
"Pendejo" no significa lo mismo en México que en Argentina.

Acá "pendejo/a" se refiere a una persona más joven que el que la dice, generalmente refiriéndose a niños, pero no exclusivamente. Otra vez, para una persona más joven que uno mismo.

Es bastante ofensivo, y casi siempre se usa como insulto, pero depende del tono y la situación en que se diga, porque puede tratarse de una forma cariñosa (otro ejemplo es el uso de "boludo").

Ofensivo:
-Sos un pendejo de mierda!

Cariñoso:
-Te quiero mucho, pendejo!

El otro significado de esta palabra es "vello del trasero" (por decirlo delicadamente ).


----------



## flljob

Betildus said:


> Comparto plenamente tu teoría Toño, también acá suelen cometer "pendejadas", que en otros países se les llama distinto. Encontré esto en el Larousse:
> *PENDEJEAR* v. intr. [1]. Colomb. Fam. Hacer o decir necedades o tonterías.


 
Pero en México _pendejear_  es llamar pendejo o engañar a alguien


----------



## ryba

Argónida said:


> Una que me encanta: *Estoy empanao.*



¿Empanado está alguien que está confuso? ¿Pero no tiene que "actuar por eso de forma poco lúcida"?

Lo que pasa es que me parece que puedes estar empanada o haberte quedado en blanco, pero para que puedas decir "Me apendejé" debe de haber consecuencias de tal estado. No sé... ¿Todos de acuerdo?



> *empanada*
> nombre femenino
> 
> *2.* Esp
> Pastel salado de forma plana y generalmente rectangular, relleno de alimentos troceados y condimentados con cebolla y tomate que se cuece al horno:
> _empanada de carne; empanada gallega. _
> 
> *3.*
> coloquial
> Esp
> Confusión de ideas:
> _tienes una empanada que no te aclaras, yo que tú me lo volvería a estudiar todo desde el principio._
> NOTA: También  empanada mental
> 
> Diccionario de uso español de América y España


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

ryba said:


> Hola, BB
> 
> ¿Escribiste _me apendej*i*e_, _apendej*i*ao_ con la i porque las pronuncian así??


 
¡Hola ryba! ¿qué tal?

Me apendejié, apendejiao, agafiao, aguevoniao... En venezuela y varios lugares de habla hispana las frases terminadas en ado-ido, se pronuncian ao-io, siendo la forma original de aquállas: Apendejiado, agafiado, aguevoniado. Para éstas, dolido, Partido: dolío, partío...

Es muy poco poblable que alguien por acá realice el insulto de la siguiente manera: estás apendejeado o apendejeao, por acá cambian la "e" por "i": apendejiado apendejiao.

agafeado/agafiado (agafiao, "pronunciación correcta"-Venezuela) es otra sugerencia para "pendejo", "cagón", "guevón"...etc. 

¡Un abrazo!

P.S. Una cosita, la ortografía de estos "verbos" no me la sé muy bien, creo que no es necesario que tengan ortografía pues no es nada formal, literario ni bonito, y qué más da, si cada quien le inventa una nueva.


----------



## Jhoanus

Pendejos son aquellos que creen que uno es un pendejo......


----------



## ryba

Muchas gracias, Estefanía.

Hasta ver su respuesta pensaba que se trataba del mismo fenómeno del que estamos hablando en el hilo *¿Por qué chilenos pronuncian tan abierta la "e"?*, o sea de la pronunciación de _que_ y _je_/_ge_ más o menos como /kie/ y /xie/, respectivamente.

Ahora entiendo que las formas _me apendej*i*é _y _apendej*i*ao _vienen del verbo apendej*e*arse (apendejiarse) y no exactamente de apendejarse...

Ese tipo de pronunciación no me es nuevo ni ajeno, un profesor mío, de Costa Rica, pronuncia _homogenio _por_ homogéneo_ por ejemplo, y he notado que algunos verbos de uso coloquial prácticamente nunca se escriben ni mucho menos pronuncian con e (_culiar_ por ejemplo) -((Disculpen.))- y eso pasa en muchos lugares del mundo.

¡Un abrazo!



Jhoanus said:


> Pendejos son aquellos que creen que uno es un pendejo......


Un pensamiento de oro.



iaf said:


> Te agrego una:
> "apendejarse" en el sentido de "hacerse más joven de lo que se es" (y que queda bastante ridículo y tilingo). Típico de los "pendeviejos"...


Jajajaja, bien ahí. En Perú vendría a ser sinónimo de _volverse taimado_, creo.


Jergas de habla hispana: pendejo
apendejarse

Saludos a todos.


----------



## bb008

ryba said:


> Muchas gracias, Estefanía.
> 
> Hasta ver su respuesta pensaba que se trataba del mismo fenómeno del que estamos hablando en el hilo *¿Por qué chilenos pronuncian tan abierta la "e"?*, o sea de la pronunciación de _que_ y _je_/_ge_ más o menos como /kie/ y /xie/, respectivamente.
> 
> *Ahora entiendo que las formas me apendejié y apendejiao vienen del verbo apendejearse (apendejiarse) y no exactamente de apendejarse...*
> 
> Ese tipo de pronunciación no me es nuevo ni ajeno, un profesor mío, de Costa Rica, pronuncia _homogenio _por_ homogéneo_ por ejemplo, y he notado que algunos verbos de uso coloquial prácticamente nunca se escriben ni mucho menos pronuncian con e (_culiar_ por ejemplo) -((Disculpen.))- y eso pasa en muchos lugares del mundo.
> 
> ¡Un abrazo!
> 
> 
> Un pensamiento de oro.
> 
> 
> Jajajaja, bien ahí. En Perú vendría a ser sinónimo de _volverse taimado_, creo.
> 
> 
> Jergas de habla hispana: pendejo
> apendejarse
> 
> Saludos a todos.


 
Mi estimado ryba, es lo mismo, sólo que es por la pronunciación... voy a tratar de conseguir un listado sobre la palabra pendejo, que salió después que Arturo Uslar Pietri la pusó mucho más de moda hace más de 15 años, voy a tratar de conseguirlo y es para reírse mucho.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Aquí una lista de 101 tipos de pendejos (se me hace que hay más):

http://www.geocities.com/luchalibre2k/101tipos.htm

Edit: Pues sí, falta el más peligroso de todos los pendejos: el pendejo con iniciativa.


----------



## bb008

ToñoTorreón said:


> Aquí una lista de 101 tipos de pendejos (se me hace que hay más):
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/luchalibre2k/101tipos.htm
> 
> Edit: Pues sí, falta el más peligroso de todos los pendejos: el pendejo con iniciativa.


 
Toño genial me ahorraste el trabajo. 

Saludos.-


----------



## ryba

bb008 said:


> (...)
> Ahora entiendo que las formas _me apendej*i*é _y _apendej*i*ao _vienen del verbo apendej*e*arse (apendejiarse) y no exactamente de apendejarse...
> (...)
> 
> 
> 
> Mi estimado ryba, es lo mismo, sólo que es por la pronunciación...
Click to expand...

Hola, estimada BB:

Me extraña que digas eso puesto que un amigo mío caraqueño me acaba de confirmar que en Venezuela NO se usa el verbo _apendej*ar*se_, que siempre es _apendej*ear*se_, pronunciado _apendej*iar*se_.

¿En qué países, aparte de Venezuela, la gente no se *apendeja* nunca sino, en el peor de los casos, se _*apendejea*_?


----------



## mirx

ryba said:


> Hola, estimada BB:
> 
> Me extraña que digas eso puesto que un amigo mío caraqueño me acaba de confirmar que en Venezuela NO se usa el verbo _apendej*ar*se_, que siempre es _apendej*ear*se_, pronunciado _apendej*iar*se_.
> 
> ¿En qué países, aparte de Venezuela, la gente no se *apendeja* nunca sino, en el peor de los casos, se _*apendejea*_?


 
Hola Ryba, 

Creo que eso es exactamento lo que dijo BB. Bueno, no habló del verbo apendejearse pero si anotó que lo escribía así porque así se pronunciaba, apendej*ia*o.

Saludos.


----------



## ryba

Claro, Mirx, tienes razón, no se habrá dado cuenta de que el tema del hilo es _apendejarse_ sin _e_ ( #*7* ) que es otro verbo. En Venezuela _apendejearse_ quiere decir lo que en México _apendejarse_.

Si en Venezuela digo "me apendejé" no es que no esté *palatalizando la jota seguida de e* (fenómeno fonético que en Caracas sucede) sino que no utilizo el verbo pertinente. No te enfades, BB, sólo quería rectificar esto.


Me gustaría saber dónde más (¿Colombia? ¿Ecuador? ¿Cuba? ¿República Dominicana? ¿Puerto Rico?) se usa el verbo *apendejearse* (con e).

Muchas gracias de antemano.


Saludos.


----------



## Janis Joplin

the boss said:


> Pendejo ha comenzado a ser muy usado en México. Hasta ya tienen su clasificación!!!


 
¿Ha comenzado? Yo he escuchado el término por décadas.


----------



## beatrizg

Hola ryba.
En Colombia se dice "apendejarse", "pendejear"  y "me apendejé". 
El significado de *pendejo* es: tonto, imbécil, etc. Es decir, es un insulto suave.
Saludos.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Pendejear es llamar a alguien un pendejo, pero decimos apendejarse.


----------



## mirx

ToñoTorreón said:


> Pendejear es llamar a alguien un pendejo, pero decimos apendejarse.


 
Pendejear también es engañar a alguien, o tratar a alguien de pendejo.


----------



## Priss

Paticularmente, "apendejear", nunca lo he oído en Ecuador. Decir "ése es un pendejo", es muy común... pero tiene el mismo sentido de "ése es un estúpido".
También: "Déjate de pendejadas", es muy común, al igual que "Déjate de estupideces".


----------



## ryba

Muchas gracias. 



ryba said:


> Me gustaría saber dónde más (¿Colombia? ¿Ecuador? ¿Cuba? ¿República Dominicana? ¿Puerto Rico?) se usa el verbo *apendejearse* (con e).


Miren lo que encontré:





> Diccionario de Argot Cubano:
> Apendejarse.- Acobardarse, tener miedo.


Y mi conocido cubano me lo acaba de confirmar. En la Isla _te apendejaste_ es una forma bastante grosera/muy coloquial de decir _te acobardaste_._
No seas pendejo_. = _No seas cobarde_.


La idea de "aturdirse [una persona] y actuar por ello de forma poco lúcida", perder una oportunidad por andar distraído, se transmite usando el verbo *marearse* (¿vocabulario marino? pues Cuba es una isla): _andar mareado_, _no te marees_.

Ahora entiendo el estribillo de _A lo cubano_ de Orishas:

_ A lo cubano,
botella de ron, tabaco habano,
chicas por doquier, bonche en casa de guano,
aquí no hay vida para *los mariaos*._

No hay vida para los mareados, hay que andar con los ojos abiertos y con la mosca detrás de la oreja y seguir "inventando".


----------

